# [xorg] comment sortir du 640x480 ? (Resolue)

## destroyedlolo

Bonjour,

le driver i915 etant parfaitement instable sur ma machine (dell SX280), je suis passe en mode VESA VGA comme indique sur le site "kernel seed".

Le bleme est que je me retrouve maintenant avec un ecran en 640x480   :Evil or Very Mad:  (mais avec, et je croise les doigts, un X enfin stable).

Il semblerait possible d'apres cette page de changer de resolution en creant le fichier de config qui va bien avec le nom du monitor que devrait me fournir xrandr ... sauf que ce dernier ne me rend pas grand chose.

```

dell ~ # xrandr

xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default

Screen 0: minimum 640 x 480, current 640 x 480, maximum 640 x 480

default connected 640x480+0+0 0mm x 0mm

   640x480         0.0* 

```

Merci pour votre aide.

PS: Je serai loin de mon clavier pendant 1 semaines a partir d'apres demain ... vacances   :Very Happy: Last edited by destroyedlolo on Wed Aug 24, 2011 9:51 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fb99

Je ne sais plus trop bien,

mais d'après http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Video_Graphics_Array pour le VGA c'est le maximum, essaie alors d'autre driver généric svga, xga ....

bon courage.

----------

## destroyedlolo

Bonjour et merci pour ta reponse.

Mais comment trouver / activer le svga ou xvga ? Je me suis baser sur l'excellentissime Kernel Seed pour trouver une config qui fonctionne, donc en activant le support VESA VGA graphics support comme preconiser ?

Lolo (de retour de vacances)

----------

## xaviermiller

Pour un intel i915, il faut activer le module intelfb

----------

## destroyedlolo

Bon, well, j'ai un peu avance : j'ai rajoute les options 

```
video=vesafb:mtrr:3,ywrap vga=305
```

a mon kernel et j'ai maintenant une console en 1024x768 avec le Tux en haut   :Very Happy: 

C'est cool ... sauf que lorsque je lance X, il rebascule en 640x480   :Confused: 

Et impossible de revenir a la console meme par les CTRL-F1 et consorts ...

Quelqu'un as-t-il une idee ?

En attendant j'essai intelfb comme suggéré par Xavier ...

----------

## xaviermiller

Donne-nous le résultat de 

```
emerge --info
```

 stp, afin que nous voyions quels pilotes X tu as activés.

----------

## destroyedlolo

Alors, ca donne ca :

```
laurent@dell ~ $ emerge --info

Portage 2.1.10.3 (default/linux/x86/10.0, gcc-4.4.5, glibc-2.12.2-r0, 2.6.38-gentoo-r6 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.38-gentoo-r6-i686-Intel-R-_Pentium-R-_4_CPU_2.40GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.3

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 19 Aug 2011 09:15:01 +0000

distcc 3.1 i686-pc-linux-gnu [enabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.1_p9

dev-lang/python:          2.7.1-r1, 3.1.3-r1

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.4-r1

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.0.3

sys-apps/openrc:          0.8.3-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.4

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.4.5

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.4.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 2.6.36.1 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.12.2

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distcc distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.fr.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cups cxx device-mapper dri fortran gdbm gpm iconv ipv6 modules mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pcre perl policykit pppd python readline session ssl sysfs tcpd udev unicode x11-base/xorg-server x86 xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="braindump flow karbon kexi kpresenter krita tables words" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel vesa fbdev" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Sinon, je n'ai pas trouve intelfb en tant que tell, mais uniquement une reference a lui dans l'option KMS (Enable modesetting on intel by default). Dans ce cas, la console est bien en haute resolution, X aussi mais il plante apres quelques minutes   :Crying or Very sad:  ce qui me fait retombe dans mes problemes d'instabilite avec i915.

Bye

Laurent

----------

## destroyedlolo

Bon, je n'en ai plus besoin car mon driver intel ne plante plus maintenant   :Very Happy: 

Voir ce topic en anglais.

----------

